# 257 weatherby mag



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Which bullett weight usually shoots the best generally is 117 or 100 grain better i just bought one last week was wandering thanks


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

That will depend upon twist rate mainly. What rate of twist are we talking about?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

The Mark V shoots both bullets in Weatherby ammo very well.

TH


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks havent shott it yet i have some ballistic tips 100 grain i want to try


----------



## Jesse P (Jan 24, 2008)

I shoot 110 gr accubonds out of mine and it really like them. Everything it hits is dead right there.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

*257 Bee*

Normally rifles with free bore like flat base bullets.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I have my Remington 700 stainless .257 weatherby Mag, shooting Roy's 120 grain for game and it will flat knock them in the dingus.
Now it probably isn't the best for accuracy, but it sure will smack them


----------



## Sometimer (Nov 2, 2006)

Mine is a Vanguard (probably made by Howa), with a Leupold VarX3 4.5-14x50. You can pick which hair you want to hit with it, and as was said, IT IS A HAMMER! I shoot the Weatherby 100 gr spire points.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

mine is a McWhorter Custom.....it likes the hand loads they developed....but it also shoots the 110 GR Weatherby Accubonds really well....last time i sighted in at 100 yds. two of the three shots were in the same hole.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for input guys


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Mine shoots 117 grain best. Like everyone else said, they normally look like they got hit with a freight train rollin down the tracks at 150mph


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

